# Trefferwertung fehlt



## Estron (19. März 2008)

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder fehlt da die Trefferwertung?
Bei meinem Schattenpriester wird die Zaubertrefferwertung unter trefferchance richtig angezeigt.
Bei meinem Schurken wird die Trefferwertung nicht angezeigt also 0.

MFG Estron


----------



## Haxxler (19. März 2008)

Bei mir wird irgendwie Crit nich gewertet.


----------



## Fyeina (19. März 2008)

jap.... crit, hit und angriffstempo im melee- und rangebereich wäre noch sehr sehr schick für den charakterplaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 crit und hit sind ja derzeit nur für zauber dabei, zaubertempo fehlt dort allerdings au noch.

anonsten super arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schon länger drauf gewartet das mal ein aktueller charakterplaner wieder zur verfügung steht. danke schön buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: ahja steht ja eh im sticky, den ich natürlich erst nach dem posten gelesen hab, dass des noch integriert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashesfall (19. März 2008)

ja da die crit in % noch nicht drin ist kann ich die tolle neue funktion mit meinem schurken noch nicht testen bzw nutzen.


----------



## Epikur (19. März 2008)

Dito, Hit fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loretta (19. März 2008)

Bin ich blind?
Suche verzweifelt Zaubertrefferwertung, nicht nur in % sondern auch als Zahlenwert. da steht zwar Treffer aber das scheint der Meele Wert zu sein oder?
Kritisch scheint ja der "Zauberwert" zu sein.


----------



## Beowolve (22. März 2008)

Der Trefferwerungswert steht nun im Tooltip


----------



## Valkum (23. März 2008)

Loretta schrieb:


> Bin ich blind?
> Suche verzweifelt Zaubertrefferwertung, nicht nur in % sondern auch als Zahlenwert. da steht zwar Treffer aber das scheint der Meele Wert zu sein oder?
> Kritisch scheint ja der "Zauberwert" zu sein.




Schau mal rechts oben.


@Beowolve: Wäre toll wenn du noch jeweils Nahkampf Fernkampf und Zauber in die Boxen schreiben könntest. Kommt ja sehr oft zur verwirrung.


----------

